# Relationship brag I guess



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Well, Babsy is molting, so she NEEDED to go to the groomer. And Quinnie started her basic class this morning, and my sister was willing to do my taxes today, which meant three hours in the car, there and back, and training/grooming is an hour each way so there just didn't seem to be much help for it. 

I got Babsy an appointment at 10 AM, and Quinn's class was 11:30 so they would just have to share the back seat of the Honda. Quinnie is six months old and Babs is 10.5 years old, and while they are both female, they do hang out together often. But I don't think they have ever been together in the car before. 

No biggie on that. We dropped Babsy at the groomer, went to Quinnie's class, and then back to pick up Babsy, and by then Sue was STARVING. We stopped at 5 guys. I left the girls in the car with the windows cracked and the top closed because it stopped raining, and it stopped snowing, and the sun was out, but then it went back in, so I figured it probably would rain or snow and maybe lighting, thunder, and drop a few trees before I could get the food out. 

I was going to get a couple of hot dogs for the girls, but it cost an arm and a leg so I got a burger with grilled mushrooms and onions, a chocolate shake and a small fry: enough food for my sister's daughter's soccer team. 

I had to wait on the fries so I got in the car, started driving -- still had an hour driving to drop them off, before embarking to my sister's and the taxes. So I opened the burger and ate half. Then I started feeding the meat to Babs and Quinn. 

Ok, if I go to the fridge at home, and open a piece of cheese, I can give a piece to one dog and then to the other. But, then you are facing them. In the car, you have one hand or a knee on the wheel, and one trying to hang onto the bag while the other is feeding fries over your shoulder into the back seat. Well they were being awesome, I would say a name, and that bitch would take the meat from my hand. I was watching through the mirror. I feel kind of sorry for the guy behind me, because it was so kool, I fed them nearly an entire small fry, one by one, saying their name and then offering the fry. Babsy wouldn't touch it if it was for Quinn. And Quinnie did not try to get it if it was for Babsy.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Wow, what polite well behaved ladies you have! No growling - no snatching - fighting over the last fry


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

That's a lot of driving.We're having the same crappy weather here
Babsy and Quinnie were amazing!My dogs can take turns like that if I'm facing them.Well,mostly.There is occasional snatching out of turn.Last time they got treats in the car I would say each one's name and they would poke their heads out in different spots to make sure there was no thievery


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

In my house the Shepherds are polite. It's the Yorkie that will take your finger with the fry. Sounds like you had a busy successful day with your girls.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Wonderful manners, and thank you so much for dispelling my guilt on feeding my dog human treats :-D


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

ksotto333 said:


> In my house the Shepherds are polite. It's the Yorkie that will take your finger with the fry. Sounds like you had a busy successful day with your girls.


If a piece of food drops on the floor max our gsd just drools as he watches and lets topper our chihuahua eat the piece of food. Max will usually get a treat for being a gentlemen.


----------

